# Bad ammo?



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

What is the correct way to dispose of unused ammo that is old, or damaged?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

A big fire in a small room.

JUST KIDDING!

toss it in the garbage can. It's less harmful than most stuff you can find in the average landfill.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just toss it... unless you reload. Then you can pull them apart and save the bullets, cases and if you're lucky the primers. Don't save the powder unless you are ABSOLUTELY sure of what it is.

If its just old, take it to the range and try and fire it off! :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Put it in a box, and mail it do me... I'll dispose of it...

:smt033


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

JeffWard said:


> Put it in a box, and mail it do me... I'll dispose of it...
> 
> :smt033


I was going to say that..now what shall i say? :smt076


----------

